# Notta!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

It was a beautiful day Plenty of bait,but notta single nibble!!! Had a awesome day though! Here's a few pics!


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Won't be long now.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I walked out on the pier this morning and it didn't look like much was being caught. But, as you said it was a halcyon day.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I concur, spent latter part of the day on the river and never had a hit. Spoke to one other boat and they had one fish. Going to the lake after church if the weather has not turned.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep I am counting down the days till spring!!!! I think I may post a few pics of last spring to help ignite the fire!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

All these fish where caught between 3/20/10 to 5/31/10!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

cant wait


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Bro! You left out a lot of pics! Its right around the corner. Once outcast has their spring sale all the fish know its on!!!! All heck breaks loose then baby! Watch and see!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*sandfleas*

Did you rake up those sandfleas in January????


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yepper sure did Lots of them too!! Plenty of females full of orange eggs!!


----------



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> Hey Bro! You left out a lot of pics! Its right around the corner. Once outcast has their spring sale all the fish know its on!!!! All heck breaks loose then baby! Watch and see!


WHats that outcast spring sale about, and where is it at?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well its at the Outcast Bait and Tackle store on Barrancas Avenue, their spring sale is probably the biggest event of the year where you can buy almost anything (rods, reels, tackle, nets etc) for around half price or even lower. This is the kind of event people sleep in their cars to be the first to get there


----------

